# Any tips on how to unclog ears, after using ear drops?



## nycdude

I started using some ear drops for an ear infection on Wednesday which my Doctor prescribed. Afterwards they clogged up...and I still have. Its really annoying. I can't unclog it after using Hydrogen Peroxide


----------



## Addler

Alcohol usually works.


----------



## melissa75

Were you given an antibiotic? That should clear it up soon. If the hydrogen peroxide didn't work, then you probably don't have a wax build-up problem...just the infection. I've never used ear drops when I had an ear infection. A doctor has always only prescribed just antibiotics for me. You may have gotten the liquid trapped behind the ear drum. Be sure to avoid getting water in your ears...


----------



## nycdude

melissa75 said:


> Were you given an antibiotic? That should clear it up soon. If the hydrogen peroxide didn't work, then you probably don't have a wax build-up problem...just the infection. I've never used ear drops when I had an ear infection. A doctor has always only prescribed just antibiotics for me. You may have gotten the liquid trapped behind the ear drum. Be sure to avoid getting water in your ears...


Antibiotics? Not sure. My Doctor said that I might have Otitis externa and prescribed the ear drops (ofloxacin otic). I also take a nasal spray and Loratadine pills. The reason why is cause I have itchy and and watery ear wax in my right ear.


----------



## jamesd

Fill an empty eye dropper with baby oil. Put two or three drops daily. Eventually it will soften up all the built up wax and you will have to douche it out.


----------



## littlemisshy

Stand on one leg, tilt your head to one side (the side which is blocked) and jump up and down. This works with blocked ears from water trapped in them so it may help with drops


----------



## Cletis

Usually that "clogged up" feeling is due to a problem with the eustacian tube. Could be some of the infection has made it's way into the middle ear. If that's the case you'll need antibiotics.


----------

